# My cruze progress so far!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job so far! Keep up the good work!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Wow, very nice  grats pics also

Sent from my fax


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

What 8k bulbs did you use for both ?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I went with a local company. Abram imports.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> I went with a local company. Abram imports.


Hehe, even if we are in the same country, Abram is a bit too far for me, lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Excuse my french...

One beautiful **** Cruze!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BobNY (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks awesome!! That's my favorite color on the Cruze. I really wish we had the RS package...it looks great.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, rs package is the only way to go.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome pics and awesome location..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Here in Venezuela every car comes with tinted windows (new ones at least) from the dealer, and people tint their windows if they don't have them, not because it looks "cool", but more for security reasons... You don't want anybody peeking at you (seriously, nobody wants to know you're a 19 year old with a car branded as a luxury car which executives and people with money have) or what you have inside your car, after living like that, you start to hate tinted windows, not only they give less sight on night, but seeing a car move without seeing a person seems somewhat... Unhuman... You'd be lucky if you see more than 5 untinted cars in a day here, but it's a must :/

Otherwise, your car looks pretty sweet, love the location and lightning!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Getting my tail lights professionally tinted tomorrow after work. Plan on just tinting the red and leaving the white alone. Not going very dark just so they look slightly smoked. Will post pics when it gets done.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Throw some led's in there too and they'll look much nicer plus be better seen.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Mick, where can i find led bulbs for my brake lights and reverse lights?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

i like superbrightleds.com. You search your exact model, and what part of the car the light is for, lots of selection on colors (tail light doesnt matter but if you wanted to expand your LED usage), and fast shipping.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Got my zzp catless dp and catted midpipe put on. Also got my zzp dual gauge pod put in with an aeroforce interceptor gauge. Need 1 more gauge yet to fill the other spot in the pod!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool or should I write Cold Blooded weather .


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol thanks!


----------

